# λιντσάρω



## nickel (Sep 16, 2013)

Ας ξεκαθαρίσουμε ότι *λιντσάρω* _δεν_ σημαίνει προγκάω. 


*λιντσάρω* ρ. μετβ. {λιντσάρισ-α, -τηκα, -μένος} (κυρ. για εξαγριωμένο πλήθος) κακοποιώ ή θανατώνω με λιντσάρισμα: _οι κάτοικοι τού χωριού όρμησαν να λιντσάρουν τον παιδοκτόνο, αλλά απωθήθηκαν από τον αστυνομικό κλοιό_. 
[ΕΤΥΜ. < αγγλ. *lynch* (στη φρ. lynch law) από το όνομα τού Αμερικανού Ch. Lynch (1736-1796), ο οποίος οργάνωνε παράνομα λαϊκά δικαστήρια κατά την Αμερικανική Επανάσταση και εκτελούσε ποινές εναντίον των νομιμοφρόνων (αγγλ. loyalists) προς το αγγλικό στέμμα στην πολιτεία τής Βιρτζίνιας].
(ΛΝΕΓ)

*λιντσάρω* [lintsáro] -ομαι : 1. (για πλήθος ανθρώπων) επιτίθεμαι με σκοπό να κακοποιήσω κπ. που τον θεωρώ ένοχο, υπεύθυνο για κτ.: _Οι φίλαθλοι όρμησαν να λιντσάρουν το διαιτητή_. 2. σκοτώνω με τα ίδια μου τα χέρια, χωρίς δίκη, αυτοδικώ: _Οι συγγενείς του θύματος επιτέθηκαν στο δολοφόνο για να τον λιντσάρουν._
[αγγλ. lynch (ίσως < ανθρωπων. Lynch) -άρω ή μέσω του ιταλ. linciar(e) -ω] 
http://www.greek-language.gr/greekLang/modern_greek/tools/lexica/search.html?lq=λιντσάρω&sin=all


http://www.lifo.gr/now/politics/33539
(Πάνο, πες ότι δεν ήξερες τι σημαίνει «λιντσάρω». Θα σε πιστέψουν όλοι.)


----------



## Earion (Sep 16, 2013)

Επιπλέον ερώτηση: είναι νοηματικά σωστό να μιλάμε για *διατροφική* αλυσίδα, που όπως βλέπω το λένε πολλοί --και μαζί τους και ο Ανεξάρτητος Πρόεδρος; Ή μήπως το σωστό είναι *τροφική* αλυσίδα; Αν καταλαβαίνω καλά, μεταφράζουμε τον αγγλικό όρο *food chain*, όχι κάποιο ανύπαρκτο *_diet chain_.


----------



## nickel (Sep 16, 2013)

Αν είχε επικρατήσει το _*trophic chain*_, δεν θα είχαμε πονοκεφάλους τώρα (όπου, αν κρίνω από τις γκουγκλιές, ο ένας στους πέντε το λέει λάθος).


----------



## sarant (Sep 18, 2013)

Πάντως υπάρχουν κι άλλα πρόσφατα παραδείγματα με το λιντσάρω να χρησιμοποιείται για να περιγράψει πρόγκηγμα. Δεν το έγραψα επειδή είμαι στην ανάρρωση και επειδή δεν φλέγομαι να στηρίξω τον Καμμένο, αλλά πριν από κανα μήνα είχα στα μεζεδάκια (αλλά τελικά δεν το έβαλα) τίτλο ρεπορτάζ ότι Λιντσαρίστηκαν ελεγκτές του ΣΔΟΕ στη Μεσσηνία, ενώ και η πιο πρόσφατη επίθεση στον Παυλόπουλο χαρακτηρίστηκε λιντσάρισμα σε ιστοσελίδες.


----------



## Alexandra (Sep 18, 2013)

Ναι, το έχω επισημάνει κι εγώ κάπου, αν θυμάμαι καλά. Αμαθείς "δημοσιογράφοι" του διαδικτύου γράφουν "λιντσάρω" και εννοούν "προπηλακίζω". Τι γίνεται τώρα; Να το δεχτούμε κι αυτό ως "εξέλιξη" της γλώσσας; Σας πέθανα στα εισαγωγικά!


----------



## cougr (Sep 19, 2013)

Earion said:


> Επιπλέον ερώτηση: είναι νοηματικά σωστό να μιλάμε για *διατροφική* αλυσίδα, που όπως βλέπω το λένε πολλοί --και μαζί τους και ο Ανεξάρτητος Πρόεδρος; Ή μήπως το σωστό είναι *τροφική* αλυσίδα; Αν καταλαβαίνω καλά, μεταφράζουμε τον αγγλικό όρο *food chain*, όχι κάποιο ανύπαρκτο *_diet chain_.



Υπάρχει επίσης ο όρος _nutrient/nutritional chain_ ο οποίος αν και σε μερικές περιπτώσεις χρησιμοποιείται εναλλακτικά με το _food chain_, συνήθως παραπέμπει ειδικότερα στα διατροφικά στοιχεία των τροφών και όχι στα τρόφιμα καθαυτά.


----------



## sarant (Sep 19, 2013)

Alexandra said:


> Ναι, το έχω επισημάνει κι εγώ κάπου, αν θυμάμαι καλά. Αμαθείς "δημοσιογράφοι" του διαδικτύου γράφουν "λιντσάρω" και εννοούν "προπηλακίζω". Τι γίνεται τώρα; Να το δεχτούμε κι αυτό ως "εξέλιξη" της γλώσσας; Σας πέθανα στα εισαγωγικά!



Σας "πέθανα" στα εισαγωγικά :)


----------



## nickel (Sep 19, 2013)

Καλημέρα. Συνονόματε, σιδερένιος! 

Δεν θα ήταν καλό να αφήσουμε τον όρο να πάρει πολλές σημασίες γιατί απλώς στο τέλος θα αχρηστευτεί, δεν θα ξέρουμε τι εννοεί όποιος τον λέει. Στην περίπτωση του Καμμένου, μπορούμε να υποψιαστούμε ότι δεν ξέρει τι λέει. Δυστυχώς για τον ίδιο, δεν σκέφτηκε ότι μπορεί να επικαλεστεί αυτό το συγγνωστό για κάποιους πρόβλημα του πολιτικού. Έτσι, χτες που η πιο πρόστυχη βία ήρθε και μας χαστούκισε κανονικά, τα άρθρα των εφημερίδων έγραφαν ακόμα για τη σχέση του Καμμένου με το λιντσάρισμα.


----------



## Hellegennes (Sep 19, 2013)

Τον Καμμένο τον θεωρώ γραφικό, αλλά τίμιο. Και σ' αυτήν την περίπτωση, ενώ συμπαθώ την Τσαπανίδου, θεωρώ ότι η στάση της ήταν αισχρή. Δεν λες σε έναν πολιτικό αρχηγό ότι θα τον πετάξεις απ' το στούντιο ούτε αρχίζεις και ξεστομίζεις βλακείες που δεν έχεις πιστοποιήσει, για εντάλματα σύλληψης, κτλ.

Ωστόσο εδώ να σημειώσουμε ότι ο Καμμένος δήλωσε πως αν έβγαινε απόφαση δεν θα περίμενε την άρση του ασύλου, θα παραδινόταν μόνος του, πράγμα που το πιστεύω. Ας θυμηθούμε τι έκανε, αντίστοιχα, ο Κασιδιάρης. Οι συγκρίσεις είναι άτοπες. Οι ΑΝΕΛ είναι γραφικοί -άντε, ουτοπικοί, για όποιον του κακοπέφτει ο χαρακτηρισμός-, όχι βίαιοι.

Στο γλωσσολογικό, ο Καμμένος φαίνεται να ξέρει τι σημαίνει η λέξη, γι' αυτό και μιλάει για πολιτικό λιντσάρισμα, προσπαθώντας να δώσει μεταφορική έννοια στα λόγια του. Δεν ξέρω τι έλεγαν οι γιαγιάδες/μανάδες, τι στο καλό ήταν, αλλά μάλλον εννοούσε ξύλο, όχι προπηλακισμό. Από την άλλη, ήταν κατ' ιδίαν συζήτηση, όχι δημόσια δήλωση. Άρα τουλάχιστον δεν συνιστά αξιόποινη πράξη. Αν μη τι άλλο, αξιόποινη πράξη θα μπορούσε να θεωρηθεί η καταγραφή και η προβολή κατ' ιδίαν συζήτησης χωρίς την συγκατάθεση των συνομιλούντων.

ΥΓ: συγγνώμη για τις πολιτικές προεκτάσεις.


----------



## drsiebenmal (Sep 19, 2013)

Hellegennes said:


> [...]Από την άλλη, ήταν κατ' ιδίαν συζήτηση, όχι δημόσια δήλωση.[...]


Δεν με ενδιαφέρει να σταθώ στις πολιτικές σου εκτιμήσεις, αλλά, καταρχήν, σε αυτό το γλωσσικό.

Ας συμφωνήσω, τεντωμένα, ότι δεν ήταν δημόσια *επίσημη* δήλωση. Δεν παύει να είναι δημόσια προτροπή σε βιαιοπραγία (αφού απευθύνεται προς πολλούς, σε δημόσιο χώρο και κινηματογραφήθηκε). Αυτός που πήρε το βίντεο, θα μπορούσε να λειτουργήσει αλλιώς και να το διανέμει σε επίλεκτους παραλήπτες και να λέει: «Ορίστε, ο πρόεδρος συνιστά να...»



Hellegennes said:


> [...]Άρα τουλάχιστον δεν συνιστά αξιόποινη πράξη.[...]


Αφού, λοιπόν, είναι δημόσια προτροπή σε βιαιοπραγία, και βέβαια συνιστά αξιόποινη πράξη. Τελεία.

Ας σταματήσουμε, επιτέλους, τις συγκρίσεις και τους συσχετισμούς. Στο τέλος θα φτάσουμε στο εγώ σου σκότωσα εκατό κι εσύ μου σκότωσες χίλιους. Μπάστα!

Νομιμότητα και δημοκρατία!


----------



## Hellegennes (Sep 19, 2013)

Συγγνώμη, δηλαδή αν εγώ, ενώ πίνω τον καφέ μου έξω, με φίλους, τούς πω ότι πρέπει να λιντσάρουμε τον Κασιδιάρη, είναι δημόσια προτροπή σε βία;


----------



## sarant (Sep 19, 2013)

Αυτό με το "δημόσια" πάντως είναι λιγάκι τραβηγμένη θεώρηση, αφού η κινηματογράφηση έγινε χωρίς τη θέληση του ομιλητή.
Δεν το περιορίζω στον Καμμένο, γενικά το λέω. Είναι σωστό να μπορείς να μιλάς αλλιώς δημόσια και αλλιώς σε φιλικό κύκλο ή σε κομματική διαδικασία ή κεκλεισμένων των θυρών.


----------



## nickel (Sep 19, 2013)

Υποθέτω ότι το να παροτρύνεις άλλους σε βίαιες ενέργειες σε ιδιωτικό περιβάλλον (με τέλεση πράξης ή μη) αλλάζει το χαρακτηρισμό του αδικήματος, αλλά δεν αίρει τον ποινικό χαρακτήρα του εφόσον αποδειχτεί. Και ανάλογα με την ιδιότητα αυτού που παροτρύνει.

Προσθήκη: Με άλλα λόγια, αν ο Κ. έλεγε αυτό που είπε στον Χ στο σπίτι του Χ και ο Χ πήγαινε και λιντσάριζε τον Π, ο Κ θα είχε τη γνωστή ευθύνη του ηθικού αυτουργού. Ή κάνω λάθος;


----------



## Hellegennes (Sep 19, 2013)

Εαν ο Χ προέβαινε στην αξιόποινη πράξη και αποδεικνυόταν ότι ήταν κατόπιν προτροπής του Ψ, δεν θα είχε καμμιά σημασία αν η προτροπή έγινε σε δημόσιο ή ιδιωτικό χώρο και αν ήταν παρόντες κι άλλοι ή ήταν οι δυο τους. Η δημόσια προτροπή δεν προϋποθέτει αποδοχή από το ακροατήριο (συνειδητή ή όχι), είναι αξιόποινη πράξη ούτως ή άλλως.


----------



## Earion (Sep 19, 2013)

Μήπως ο Καμμένος εν τη αφελεία του και υπό την πίεση των γεγονότων ξεστόμισε την αλήθεια; 
Ότι οι πολιτικοί μας μπορούν (τους επιτρέπεται) να λένε άλλα στους ψηφοφόρους και άλλα στις κάμερες;
Το ξέραμε δηλαδή, δεν είναι νέο, αλλά, πώς να το κάνουμε, άλλο πράμα να σ' το λένε και κατάμουτρα.


----------



## nickel (Sep 19, 2013)

Κοίτα, Helle, δεν έχω χρόνο να κάτσω να συζητήσω τις νομικές διαστάσεις, τις οποίες άλλωστε αγνοώ. Φτάνει να πούμε: Ο πολιτικός που πάει και λέει σε οπαδό του να λιντσάρει τον πολιτικό του αντίπαλο είναι... (Προσθέστε ό,τι νομίζετε, αρκεί να μην είναι κολάσιμο.)


----------



## bernardina (Sep 19, 2013)

*Ποιος δεν καταλαβαίνει τι;*


----------



## drsiebenmal (Sep 19, 2013)

sarant said:


> Αυτό με το "δημόσια" πάντως είναι λιγάκι τραβηγμένη θεώρηση, αφού η κινηματογράφηση έγινε χωρίς τη θέληση του ομιλητή.


Νομίζω ότι αυτό το θέμα είναι ήδη λυμένο, από δεκάδες διαφορετικά δικαστήρια, εδώ και αλλού. Ο Καμμένος μπορεί να κάνει μήνυση για παραβίαση των ανθρωπίνων δικαιωμάτων του λόγω μη εξουσιοδιοτημένης κινηματογράφησης (αν και νομίζω ότι κάθε δικαστήριο θα αποφάσιζε υπέρ της μεγαλύτερης δυνατής διαφάνειας, αφού πρόκειται για αρχηγό κόμματος και ο κινηματογραφιστής απλώς σήκωσε το τηλέφωνο και τραβούσε σε δημόσιο χώρο). Άλλωστε, ένα από τα θετικά των επαναστάσεων, αραβικών και μη, των τελευταίων χρόνων είναι ότι έδειξαν πως ο καθένας μπορεί να σηκώσει το κινητό του και να απαθανατίσει πράγματα που μπορεί εύκολα και να χαθούν από τα επίσημα οπτικοακουστικά μέσα.


----------



## Palavra (Sep 19, 2013)

Hellegennes said:


> Εαν ο Χ προέβαινε στην αξιόποινη πράξη και αποδεικνυόταν ότι ήταν κατόπιν προτροπής του Ψ, δεν θα είχε καμμιά σημασία αν η προτροπή έγινε σε δημόσιο ή ιδιωτικό χώρο και αν ήταν παρόντες κι άλλοι ή ήταν οι δυο τους. Η δημόσια προτροπή δεν προϋποθέτει αποδοχή από το ακροατήριο (συνειδητή ή όχι), είναι αξιόποινη πράξη ούτως ή άλλως.


Σωστά, εξάλλου τα έχουμε ξαναπεί, η προτροπή σε αξιόποινη πράξη τιμωρείται από τον Ποινικό Κώδικα, όπου προβλέπεται τιμωρία για τη δημόσια αλλά και τη μη δημόσια προτροπή. Θα προσέξετε ότι η δημόσια (με την έννοια ότι δεν έγινε στο σπίτι του, ή σε ιδιωτικό χώρο, αλλά ενώπιον ακροατηρίου) προτροπή, όπως αυτή του Πάνου του Καμμένου, τιμωρείται με αυστηρότερη ποινή. 


Palavra said:


> *Άρθρο 184 Ποινικού Κώδικα:*
> Όποιος δημόσια με οποιονδήποτε τρόπο προκαλεί ή διεγείρει σε διάπραξη κακουργήματος ή πλημμελήματος τιμωρείται με φυλάκιση μέχρι τριών ετών. ​*Άρθρο 185 Ποινικού Κώδικα:*
> 'Οποιος εγκωμιάζει δημόσια και με οποιονδήποτε τρόπο [έγκλημα που διαπράχθηκε]* και έτσι εκθέτει σε κίνδυνο τη δημόσια τάξη τιμωρείται με φυλάκιση μέχρι τριών ετών.​*Άρθρο 186 Ποινικού Κώδικα:*
> 1. Όποιος προκαλεί ή παροτρύνει με οποιονδήποτε τρόπο κάποιον να διαπράξει ορισμένο κακούργημα, καθώς και όποιος προσφέρεται ή αποδέχεται τέτοια πρόκληση ή προσφορά, τιμωρείται με φυλάκιση τουλάχιστον τριών μηνών.
> «2. Όποιος προκαλεί ή παροτρύνει με οποιονδήποτε τρόπο κάποιον να διαπράξει ορισμένο πλημμέλημα, καθώς και όποιος προσφέρεται γι' αυτό και όποιος αποδέχεται τέτοια πρόκληση ή προσφορά, τιμωρείται με την ποινή που προβλέπεται για το σχεδιαζόμενο πλημμέλημα ελαττωμένη κατά το άρθρο 83.​


----------



## SBE (Sep 20, 2013)

Δεν καταλαβαίνω τι συζητάμε, σε δημόσιο χώρο ήταν, μίλαγε με αγνώστους του, είναι δημόσιο πρόσωπο, οπότε μπορεί να συμβεί η μαγνητοσκόπηση χωρίς την έγκρισή του και να του ζητάνε μετά ρέστα. Βεβαίως από τον τόνο και το ύφος είναι εμφανές ότι δεν επρόκειτο για καμιά σοβαρή προτροπή αλλά για τις γνωστές υπερβολές που λέμε όλοι. Αλλά ακόμα κι έτσι, κάποιος μπορεί να τον πάρει στα σοβαρά (κάποιος με προβλήματα κατανόησης, ίσως).


----------



## nickel (Mar 20, 2018)

Όπως διαβάζω σε μια από τις εφημερίδες:«Αθωώθηκε από το Μονομελές Πλημμελειοδικείο Θεσσαλονίκης ο υπουργός Άμυνας Πάνος Καμμένος, για την υπόθεση της δημόσιας προτροπής προς τους κατοίκους της Χαλκιδικής να λιντσάρουν τον πρώην δήμαρχο Αριστοτέλη Χρήστο Πάχτα, τον Σεπτέμβριο του 2013.

[…] Η εισαγγελέας έκρινε ότι η επίμαχη φράση ήταν μεταφορική και ως εκ τούτου δεν είχε προτροπή σε βιαιοπραγίες. Όπως ανέφερε πρόκειται για μια καθ’ υπερβολή έκφραση, η οποία είχε πολιτική έννοια- αποδοκιμασία.»

http://www.naftemporiki.gr/story/13...s-o-p-kammenos-gia-to-lintsarete-ton-xr-paxta​ 
Γρήγορη ματιά στα λεξικά θα μας δείξει ότι δυστυχώς δεν περιλαμβάνουν τη μεταφορική σημασία του λιντσάρω:
*λιντσάρω* ρ. μετβ. {λιντσάρισ-α, -τηκα, -μένος} (κυρ. για εξαγριωμένο πλήθος) κακοποιώ ή θανατώνω με λιντσάρισμα: _οι κάτοικοι τού χωριού όρμησαν να λιντσάρουν τον παιδοκτόνο, αλλά απωθήθηκαν από τον αστυνομικό κλοιό_. [ΕΤΥΜ. < αγγλ. lynch (στη φρ. lynch law) από το όνομα τού Αμερικανού Ch. Lynch (1736-1796), ο οποίος οργάνωνε παράνομα λαϊκά δικαστήρια κατά την Αμερικανική Επανάσταση και εκτελούσε ποινές εναντίον των νομιμοφρόνων (αγγλ. loyalists) προς το αγγλικό στέμμα στην πολιτεία της Βιρτζίνιας].
(ΛΝΕΓ)

*λιντσάρω* ρ. (μτβ.) (λίντσαρ-ε κ. λιντσάρ-ισε, -ίστηκε, -ιστεί, λιντσάρ-οντας, σπαν, -ισμένος] (προφ.): (κυρ. για εξαγριωμένο πλήθος) επιτίθεμαι εναντίον προσώπου, συνήθ. εγκληματία, για να τον χτυπήσω ή, σε ακραία περίπτωση, να τον σκοτώσω: _Προσπάθησαν να ~ουν τον δολοφόνο. Κινδύνεψε/κόντεψε να ~ιστεί._ Βλ. αυτοδικώ.
(ΧΛΝΓ)

*λιντσάρω* [ΑΟΡ λίντσαρα και λιντσάρισα, ΜΠΘ ΑΟΡ λιντσαρίστηκα, ΜΠΘ ΠΡΚ (μτχ. λιντσαρισμένος)] ΜΤΒ (+αιτ.)
Κυρίως για πλήθος εξαγριωμένων ατόμων που κακοποιούν ή και θανατώνουν κπν επιτιθέμενοι εναντίον του, επειδή είναι ή θεωρείται ένοχος, υπεύθυνος για κτ
_Οργισμένοι συγγενείς και φίλοι του θύματος λιντσάρισαν τον δολοφόνο κατά την προσαγωγή του στην ανακρίτρια.
Οργανωμένοι οπαδοί της ομάδας μετά τη λήξη του αγώνα επιχείρησαν να λιντσάρουν τον διαιτητή θεωρώντας τον υπεύθυνο για τη συντριπτική ήττα της ομάδας τους._
(Πατάκη)​ 
Εγώ θα συμφωνήσω με την εισαγγελέα ότι υπάρχει μεταφορική σημασία, π.χ. _διαδικτυακό λιντσάρισμα_.

Καλό θα είναι να προσθέσουν και τα λεξικά μεταφορικές σημασίες όπου χρειάζεται, να μπορούν να εκφράζονται πιο ελεύθερα τα δημόσια πρόσωπα. Αλλιώς, να το διευκρινίζουν στις δημόσιες παραινέσεις τους: «Λιντσάρετέ τον, μεταφορικά πάντα. Είμαστε μαζί σας, μεταφορικά πάντα».


Παρακαλώ να είστε ευπρεπείς και να μη γράφετε για όσα θα θέλατε να κάνετε σε κάποιους έστω και μεταφορικά...


----------



## daeman (Mar 20, 2018)

...
[h=1]λιντσάρω[/h]


----------



## nickel (Mar 20, 2018)

Πέντε χρόνια πέρασαν, ούτε που σκέφτηκα να ψάξω. Φυσικά, τα κολλάω τα δυο νήματα.


----------



## daeman (Mar 20, 2018)

nickel said:


> Πέντε χρόνια πέρασαν, ούτε που σκέφτηκα να ψάξω. Φυσικά, τα κολλάω τα δυο νήματα.



Αυτό θα πει follow-up, μετά από πέντε χρόνια, με την κατάληξη της ιστορίας που έγινε αφορμή για το πρώτο νήμα.


Movin' On - David Lynch






_Crazy Clown Time_



Spoiler


----------

